# quel Keylogger/tracker ??



## valentin007 (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,


Je souhaiterai avoir quelques conseils concernant aobo keylogger pour mac.

C'est la première fois que j'ai recours a ce genre de logiciel, je suis étudiant en archi et dans nos atelier il y a toujours quelque MBP qui disparaissent pendant l'année.
Un étudiant à pu retrouver sont ordinateur grâce a un logiciel semblable il y a quelques mois.

Pensez vous que ce logiciel est une bonne solution ? L'utilisez vous ? est il fiable ?

Merci a vous,

Valentin


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Août 2011)

Hello, 

voici un petit fil ou ce genre de logiciel pour retrouver son ordi volé ont étés évoqués. 
http://forums.macg.co/applications/meilleur-logiciel-pour-retrouver-son-macbook-pro-vole-395911.html

Ça me rappelle que j'ai totalement oublié lequel j'ai installé sur mon ordi...
Ta question me rends service ! 

Si non, cela semble à Lion : Find My Mac (Plus un compte iCloud, gratuit jusqu'à 5Go... pour bientôt ! ;-) )

Edit : Ouff....C'est bon, je l'ai retrouvé....  Merci !

Je pense que Keylogger est peut-être un peut surdimentionné si l'intérêt est de retrouver un ordi volé (en plus d'être probablement pas tout à fait légal en France, ce qui sera en problème pour lancer la police aux trousses du voleur). 
J'ai pas trop regardé, mais je ne sais pas si Keylogger permet de bloquer/supprimer le contenu de l'ordi à distance. 
Chose faite par Find My Mac. 

Après, si l'intérêt, c'est l'illustrer un cours d'architecture système, alors là, c'est surement mieux ! 

(étudiant en architecture bâtiment ou informatique ? )


----------



## valentin007 (2 Août 2011)

Merci, 
je pense que je vais mettre un mot de passe du firware via apple directement puis un keylogger capable de faire la même chose que "find my mac" voir plus.
(mon MBP tourne sous snow leopard)

(étudiant en architecture.. l'art de bâtir, cela dit, on a pas mal de cours d'informatique!)

encore merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Août 2011)

Apple Active Find My Mac

;-)

(+ le mot de passe Firmware qui empêche de démarrer sur autre chose que le disque dur... effacé par Find My Mac  La boucle est Bouclée ! )


----------

